# networking xp to xbox 360



## blong579 (Sep 9, 2005)

I have win xp sp2 home with linksys wireless adaptor on my desktop hocked wirelessly to a linksys wrt54g router and i have a xbox 360 with the xbox wireless adaptor. i have both of them online but would like to share media between the 2. my router does not have a usb plug on the back. can you pls help me with networking the two. thanks for any help or links you can provide.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a thread here on the board on that very topic.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f142/xbox-360-to-p-c-media-sharing-224979.html


----------

